# Straps / Strap locks



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

What kind of strap locks do you all use? I was looking @ the Dunlop and the DiMarzio ones... are they good? Is one better than the other? Are there other strap lock systems out there that are as good/better? What do you use?

How much should I expect to pay for straplocks? (Trying to make sure I'm getting the best price possible... spent too much money this month already...) Is it worth it to get stuff shipped from MF, do you think?

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I use Dunlop Lok Strap, that are like $2 a pair.









they work great IMO.:rockon:


----------



## sw686blue (Apr 15, 2006)

I've always used the Dunlop Straplok (Strap Retainer System). Always worked well for me. About $18 CAD.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

I use the schaller strap locks on all my guitars. $12 for chrome, more for black or gold.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

I only use the Dunlops, the schaller nut always gets loose especially with a leather strap....all they'd have to do is use a lock nut with a delrin insert and they's have a great system. I have a warrior bass and a hamer guitar that have the old style straplocks recessed into the guitar.

Back in the days when I was on the road and money was super tight, the plastic bread tie became a strap lock on many occasions (usually when the schaller fell off....after the nut got loose) Those lokstraps kinda work the same way.

Andy


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

+1 on the Schaller's, used them on all my electrics and have never failed me.

Tarl


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I use a little method I call "Coin 'O the Realm".

The cost is $0.50 per guitar and it is absolutely failsafe. The only way this fails is if the strap breaks. I've used it for more than twenty years including 11 years touring full time.

Also for what it's worth, I've done the "guitar spin" dozens of times with it.


This is what it looks like.











Here's how:

Remove the factory installed strap knobs.

Drill a hole through the center of a quarter large enough to allow the shaft of the screw from the strap knob to pass through but small enough to prevent the head of the screw from passing through. 

Put the strap against the guitar.

Put the drilled quarter against the strap.

Drive the screw through both the quarter and the strap into the guitar.


Voila.


The fact that the quarter is much thinner than the strap knob allows the screw to penetrate more deeply into the guitar.




Also, if you decide to sell the guitar, the original strap knobs can be reinstalled with absolutely zero detectable impact to the guitar.


And yes, the guitar will fit in ANY case with the strap on.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I've used Schallers and whatever it is the comes on Warwicks (I think Dunlops?). Both had issues with them becoming loose and working thier way through the strap hole. I guess if you check them regularily, you shouldn't have a problem. 

This is by far the best I've used, and I've had it for years. It's gone from bass to bass for the last 15 years or so. I believe it is a Levy.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> I use a little method I call "Coin 'O the Realm".


Ingeneous Milkman. I like it. The price is right. evilGuitar:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Ingeneous Milkman. I like it. The price is right. evilGuitar:




Thanks. I consider the problem solved.


Although I came up with the idea on my own, I know many other guys who have figured out very similar methods.


The complaint some guys have is that you have to leave the strap on.


This seems pretty trivial to me. The guitar will fit in Any case with the strap left on and if you can't buy a strap for every guitar you have....


Also as you can see, it's very unobtrusive (doesn't stick out at all).


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

I use a socket wrench and plyers to tighten up my stap locks, they will never come loose


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I have been buying schallers for every electric that I own (as well as a strap per guitar)...last evening when practicing bass I was putting the strap on my thankfully light beatle bass when the strap lock fell to pieces....it was distracting enough that I almost dropped the guitar...the top pin flew off....has anyone else had this happen........I have 8 sets of these installed at about $13.00 each, and I would hate to have to replace them all again with something else....or maybe just a fluke....(the purchase was recent, and I can return/exchange)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

RIFF WRATH said:


> I have been buying schallers for every electric that I own (as well as a strap per guitar)...last evening when practicing bass I was putting the strap on my thankfully light beatle bass when the strap lock fell to pieces....it was distracting enough that I almost dropped the guitar...the top pin flew off....has anyone else had this happen........I have 8 sets of these installed at about $13.00 each, and I would hate to have to replace them all again with something else....or maybe just a fluke....(the purchase was recent, and I can return/exchange)


In spite of denials I have seen this happen on several occasions.

I once saw a guitar badly damaged as a result of misplaced trust in a set of Schallers (busted peghead).

That's about when I decided to try the coins. I've used them for decades and never had the slightest problem.

$0.50 per guitar.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

jane said:


> What kind of strap locks do you all use? I was looking @ the Dunlop and the DiMarzio ones... are they good? Is one better than the other? Are there other strap lock systems out there that are as good/better? What do you use?
> 
> How much should I expect to pay for straplocks? (Trying to make sure I'm getting the best price possible... spent too much money this month already...) Is it worth it to get stuff shipped from MF, do you think?
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!


I have schaller strap locks on my one tele. The other one is an AV 52 RI. I used it for the first time this past Saturday and did not use strap locks. the head on the strap buttons seemed pretty big and I'll most likely not even put strap locks on it.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

SCREEM said:


> I use the schaller strap locks on all my guitars. $12 for chrome, more for black or gold.


Those are my favourites...stock on most of the old high end Kramers. That's what introduced me to strap locks and I haven't seen anything I've liked as much so I have stayed with them over the years. I just converted a friend to them from those Dunlops.

I have one of the 'clip-lock' ones like james on bass is showing but I don't like them...the plain matter of when you remove the strap (unless you get the screwdriver out) you have the two end pieces still attached to the guitar. I don't like that at all. Plus...they can wear finish off pretty bad because the nylon material has enough friction that eventually it dulls the clear, then takes the clear off, then...and so on...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

RIFF WRATH said:


> I have been buying schallers for every electric that I own (as well as a strap per guitar)...last evening when practicing bass I was putting the strap on my thankfully light beatle bass when the strap lock fell to pieces....it was distracting enough that I almost dropped the guitar...the top pin flew off....has anyone else had this happen........I have 8 sets of these installed at about $13.00 each, and I would hate to have to replace them all again with something else....or maybe just a fluke....(the purchase was recent, and I can return/exchange)



The strap buttons, that came with my strap locks on my guitar keep working loose. I keep shoving tooth picks down the screw hole and reseating them.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I use a little method I call "Coin 'O the Realm".
> 
> The cost is $0.50 per guitar and it is absolutely failsafe. The only way this fails is if the strap breaks. I've used it for more than twenty years including 11 years touring full time.
> 
> ...


I don't know why, but I don't like the fact that, with your method, you can't take the guitar strap off. I like that I can take the strap right off with my schaller strap locks.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

If the Schallers are properly installed, the only way that they will fail is if the metal pin shears. That has got to be a near impossibility.

-There could be a spring failure but since the actual travel of the pin is very minimal (and the spring can't be stretched), the spring suffers very little wear (I would say next to none) over time.

-If the strap becomes worn to the point that the mechanism works its way through the strap then that could be a problem too but I think one would have to be very unobservant for that to happen.

-I have used the Schallers since July 1987 and have never experienced any failure nor have I seen a failure or heard about it from someone that it has actually happened to. The stock set that I got with my 1987 Kramer Pacer Deluxe are still perfect and 'as new' minus perhaps some finish and plus a few scrapes.

Proper installation and periodic checking...and you get to remove your straps quickly and easily.

So...it would be of definite interest to see pics of the one that came apart RIFF WRATH.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I don't know why, but I don't like the fact that, with your method, you can't take the guitar strap off. I like that I can take the strap right off with my schaller strap locks.


That seems to be the only real objection people have with my little system, but as I've said, it's never been the slightest problem for me. The guitars (and even the Godin mandolin) all fit easily in their cases with the straps on and I use fairly big straps.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

The coin trick is great...except that isn't it still illegal, high treason, to deface a coin of the realm and could, strictly speaking, still get you carted off to the tower of london to have your head chopped off no? 

Criminal Code of Canada - Part XII Offences Relating to Currency

R.S., c. C-34, s. 413.
Defacing current coins
456. Every one who
(a) defaces a current coin, or
(b) utters a current coin that has been defaced,
is guilty of an offence punishable on summary conviction.
R.S., c. C-34, s. 414.

Doncha love antiquated BS laws?


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

devnulljp said:


> The coin trick is great...except that isn't it still illegal, high treason, to deface a coin of the realm and could, strictly speaking, still get you carted off to the tower of london to have your head chopped off no?
> 
> Criminal Code of Canada - Part XII Offences Relating to Currency
> 
> ...


Don't worry...I've already reported him!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

smorgdonkey said:


> Don't worry...I've already reported him!


Good work Dudley!


----------



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

I use a similar system to that of Milkman... except that I bought mine of off ebay and they're plastic:










http://cgi.ebay.ca/Guitar-Strap-Loc...ryZ20987QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

but, its basically 1$ a lock, and the shipping is free... so you don't have much to loose.

Technically you can put them on and take them off without unscrewing the screw, but they are pretty rigid, so its not something that you would want to try to do often, so its not for someone that want to take their strap off constantly... but if you don't feel like screwing holes in coins, it works just fine.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yup, I'm a rebel.

I suppose you could use any disk, but using the quarters has become sort of a tradition for me. In a convoluted sort of way, I do it out of patriotism.:smilie_flagge17:

The difference between my system and the little plastic clips is that plastic is much more likely to break, and also, because I remove the strap knobs and then re-use the screws, the screws actually penetrate deeper and provide a bit more security. I sometimes put a little felt washer between the strap and the body. Also, it's quite easy to set the tension to your liking. I like my straps to swivel cleanly.

Also, you can remove the "locks and restore the guitar to its original condition.

For $0.50 what do you have to lose?


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Whatever method you use try putting some wood glue or loctite on the threads of the screws before installing and they are less likely to work loose!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

rockinbluesfan said:


> Whatever method you use try putting some wood glue or loctite on the threads of the screws before installing and they are less likely to work loose!



Every time I notice them come loose I know I should put some glue in there with the toothpicks but I'm usually in a hurry to just get them tight again and am too lazy to look for the glue.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

took the defective schaller locking unit to L&M today and they exchanged it , no questions asked.... while at the counter I was removing the older ones from the strap and I found out that the "push pull" ball knob is not a press fit ,as I thought, but is actually a screw, with a spring, into the small threaded ball........but nowhere to insert a screwdriver...........now I have to check all my sets for tightness and I suppose locktite any loose ones.......


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I use schallers right now but used to use nothing but cut up pieces of old credit cards with a slot cut in them. Slide down over the strap button after the strap is on. It holds very well. I've also got a couple of guitars that have eyelets and the straps have snap hooks on them.


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

Oh dear, this is my thread for forever ago. Anyway, I've ended up using Schallers but have heard some horror stories about them. Nothing's fallen out yet, so far (At least, nothing related to the Schallers). I had a guitar drill a small hold though the schaller strap buttons and insert a pin through the hole and the side of the button. It worked. 

But I'm lazy.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I like the coin idea... truly excellent.. wish I'd seen it years ago. I now have a dozen or so sets of schallers installed... I check the nuts on the locks for tension from time to time and the screws on the guitar for tension aswell and I've never had one fly apartafter over 20 years.

Interesting... is that schaller strap locks cost me less now than they did over 20 years ago... now $12 then $22.

The fact that the straps don't come off does not bother me at all.

cudos on a great idea!


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Yup, I've heard people say that using a simple washer is better then a strap lock. I can't say if this is true or not, since I don't use strap locks, but it sure makes sense to me. Not to mention you can get a washer for about $0.20 :smile:


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Ernie Ball has been trying to put out strap locks for a year now but last I heard they were having production issues. I'm gonna try them once they finally make it to market. They look good! Currently I use the Schaller locks.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The coin/washer idea is cool, except that they make adjusting the strap more difficult, and many cases won't fit with the strap attached (like my Fender and Gator cases). I fit my solidbodies with two buttons on the butt end for increased adjustability (and balance if they're even stood on end).

For some reason I'm always short a strap or two. Those purchases never keep up with my axe purchases, LOL.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

KHINGPYNN said:


> I like the coin idea... truly excellent.. wish I'd seen it years ago. I now have a dozen or so sets of schallers installed... I check the nuts on the locks for tension from time to time and the screws on the guitar for tension aswell and I've never had one fly apartafter over 20 years.
> 
> Interesting... is that schaller strap locks cost me less now than they did over 20 years ago... now $12 then $22.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I suspect many people have come up with the same or similar ideas. I've been using this method for decades and for literally thousands of shows without a single failure.

Even with a Gibson Les Paul case, my straps have always fit with no trouble, and I use thick straps. I honestly don't understand why folks can't get their guitars in their cases with the straps on them. Where there's a will there's a way. My cases are all rectangular hard shells now and it's not an issue at all.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Even with a Gibson Les Paul case, my straps have always fit with no trouble, and I use thick straps. I honestly don't understand why folks can't get their guitars in their cases with the straps on them. Where there's a will there's a way. My cases are all rectangular hard shells now and it's not an issue at all.


I have some cases that are so snug a fit around the guitar that there is no way a strap would fit in...some of the cases create a vacuum while trying to extract the guitar. When it's that tight...I exercise my will to keep the guitar damage free and remove the strap.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> I have some cases that are so snug a fit around the guitar that there is no way a strap would fit in...some of the cases create a vacuum while trying to extract the guitar. When it's that tight...I exercise my will to keep the guitar damage free and remove the strap.


As you wish.

I also like to keep my guitars damage free.


----------



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

has anybody ever tried the planet waves lock straps?










from what I understand of the picture/description on their site, you can just take it on and off anytime you want pretty fast, as long as it fits.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

some of my cases will allow the straps to remain on, but some of the fitted cases won't, and lord knows I've tried. I leave on the ones I can for sure.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yup, straps on in rectangular cases...maybe it's time to switch back to rectangular cases. They also hold a lot of other gear.

Thanks for the idea.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> As you wish.


Not 'as I wish'...they simply won't fit. I'm not about to exchange all of my cases. I don't find the extra 7 seconds it takes to pop the strap off and put it in the case pocket crucial anyway.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

drak10687 said:


> has anybody ever tried the planet waves lock straps?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They work well but those are the ones my buddy swore by until I took him a guitar that I snagged for him that had Schallers on the strap. I said "hey, if you don't like those just let me know and I'll take them"

Next time I spoke to him he said "I'm getting Schallers for all of my guitars".


----------



## djdeacon (Jul 8, 2008)

On my main gigging bass (an American Squier from the 80's), I have "V"-shaped strap pins similar to the ones they used to put on Ibanez products. They were an aftermarket item then that I haven't seen since. They work fine.

Does anyone remember BEFORE straplocks? Back in the 70's, we used to use the plastic clips off bread bags. Cheap as hell (free, in other words), but they snapped a lot.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

djdeacon said:


> Does anyone remember BEFORE straplocks? Back in the 70's, we used to use the plastic clips off bread bags. Cheap as hell (free, in other words), but they snapped a lot.


I tried them, but they didn't fit my strap knobs/buttons/whatever you want to call them.


----------

